# Record RDX800i is it useless?



## scrimper (13 Dec 2011)

I inherited a Record RDX800i and have found it quite useless TBH, I don't have any instructions so unsure if I am doing anything wrong but basically it's just a large vac with a plastic bag, problem is that as soon as it is switched on it just sucks the plastic bag right up inside towards the motor, Lol I even tried placing a house brick inside the bag but it sucked that up too!

I have a home-made unit that I made for my thicknesser which is basically a motor/fan from an old cannister on top of a wooden box and this works brilliantly.

I would like to use this record unit for another machine but ATM it's useless, I wonder if anyone can offer any advise or observations on this device?


----------



## jimi43 (13 Dec 2011)

I think you have the fan unit around the wrong way!

The bag is supposed to inflate and the debris come from the tube to the fan and down into the bag.

Is the metal frame inside the bag to support it?

Jim


----------



## scrimper (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, it will only fit the one way and has not been moded or taken apart at all, it's just how it came from the factory, the way it is made it is impossible for it to blow the bag up as it's just basically a big vac with a suction head if the plastic bag was a rigid container it would work ok.

I think the ones that blow the bag up have a fan/turbine unit which the dust/shavings actually go through the chamber off and blow up a bag, this device just sucks (in more ways than one LOL) and is supposed to pull the dust from the hose to drop in the bag.


----------



## jimi43 (13 Dec 2011)

Ah...yes I remember now. I've got one of the other ones which does cause the bag and the filter to inflate...a standard dust extraction unit.

Photo courtesy BLUENOSE (UKW MEMBER):







Didn't someone say that the frame on these was supposed to prevent the bag collapsing.....is that present?

If I remember rightly the frame had a tendency to buckle....

Probably best waiting for a post from someone who actually has one of these :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Blister (13 Dec 2011)

Can you post some photos of your extractor 

It may help in sorting the problem


----------



## Mike.C (13 Dec 2011)

jimi43":2ukr8u0m said:


> Ah...yes I remember now. I've got one of the other ones which does cause the bag and the filter to inflate...a standard dust extraction unit.
> 
> Photo courtesy BLUENOSE (UKW MEMBER):
> 
> ...



Your right Jim, someone did post a thread and in the photo it shows the cage really and I mean really mangled up. I forget who it was but he did say that either it had happened before and he hammered it out or that he intended to hammer it out.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Harbo (13 Dec 2011)

I have a DX5000 that collapsed when the input pipe became blocked.
It mangled the cage but I bashed it out and reinforced it with a wooden strut.
Has not happened since.
Mines has twin motors and is very powerful when both are switched on.

Rod


----------



## gardenshed (13 Dec 2011)

I wonder if someone has removed the cross rails that attach to the metal cage, which was to stop the bag from being sucked as you describe, maybe the bags your using are a longer length causing more of the bag to get sucked right up to the fan.

I used to have another make of these (they're all the same really) and I got fed up of the the planer chippings collecting on the cross rails I mentioned as it prevented the bag from filling completely, so I wonder if the previous owner took the cross rails out (I think there was 2 rails on mine).

Hope this helps


----------



## jimi43 (13 Dec 2011)

I am still confused as to why the bag wants to go upwards....surely the suction direction is up the pipe and blow into the bag?

Jim


----------



## Harbo (13 Dec 2011)

No the motors on top suck through paper bags then a cloth bag into the chamber. The chamber is in vaccum. The cage is to stop the plastic bag sucking inwards - into itself.

Rod


----------



## Newbie_Neil (13 Dec 2011)

Harbo":3amz143h said:


> No the motors on top suck through paper bags then a cloth bag into the chamber. The chamber is in vaccum. The cage is to stop the plastic bag sucking inwards - into itself.



Yes, I have the CamVac and it works the same way.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Chems (13 Dec 2011)

This is Harbos one isn't it:


----------



## scrimper (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful replies.

Mine is like the one in the picture but I don't think the cage is quite as long, it does have a bar v shaped and it points upward towards the motor, which seemed to me to be the wrong way around, it does look bent about and I did wonder whether or not it had got bent upwards and was meant to point down, I felt that surely the suction was not enough to do this but reading some of the comments about it does now seem possible.

Another thing I find with this extractor is that it is one hell of a job putting the bag back on after emptying, only way I can do it is to turn the unit upside down! 

I reckon that my home-made wooden extractor is better than this Record and I might use the motor unit and turn it into a home-made unit that works properly.


----------



## scrimper (13 Dec 2011)

Chems":lg2s8yis said:


> This is Harbos one isn't it:



OMG surely suction did not do that? :shock:


----------



## Harbo (13 Dec 2011)

Yes and yes it did!!

Rod


----------



## PhilM (13 Dec 2011)

Scrimper

I have the RDX 800i & it's worked ok for me for years. The cross bar on mine is bent upwards in the middle, although I can't say whether that's how it was when I bought it. As you say, the bag sticks up into the cage when it's empty, but as it fills with chippings the bag drops down. I give it a shake, or a kick, after I've switched it off, & any chippings stuck in the top drop down into the bag. The bag fastening strap is fiddly but you get used to it.
Worth persevering with in my opinion.

Regards, Phil


----------



## Chems (13 Dec 2011)

Harbo":4bud0e3x said:


> Yes and yes it did!!
> 
> Rod



The Cyclone that is for sale in the For Sale section at the moment, it was running on one of these with a 63mm inlet, the machine nearly turned the Cyclone into scrap because it was so air hungry on 63mm inlet!


----------



## flowboy (3 Sep 2014)

Hi all, sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm reading up on extraction at the mo!
Surely the motor in the start of the thread was wired up back to front? (even at the factory?) You cannot suck through a plastic bag. It's meant to catch chips, as was suggested. Someone may have had it in bits & carefully re-assembled but with the motor (upside down?) wired wrongly.
I guess it was worked out in the end


----------



## NickWelford (3 Sep 2014)

I have one. It works quite well if the inlet tube is not clogged. If it does clog, then it sucks the bag up. I don't have any problem emptying/changing bags though. Bit fiddly is all. Tis noisy though.


----------



## skipdiver (5 Dec 2015)

Resurrecting this old thread yet again. I have a record Power DX1500 extractor and this problem has happened to me a few times, most recently last week, when the bag sucked up into the machine and promptly popped with a loud bang, leaving a big split down one side. When i first got it, i read a tip on here about putting a 2 litre bottle of water into the bottom of the bag, which i do but it still happens. Most time, once it starts to fill with chippings/dust, it drops down and works fine but sometimes like last week it just sucks the life out of he bag and destroys it. The bar at the bottom of the unit is bent upwards as a result. I still haven't figured out why this occurs and wonder if anyone can shed any light on the problem. Alternatively, should i just admit it's a rubbish design and get something else?


----------



## PhilM (5 Dec 2015)

Well, to reiterate what I said 4 long years ago,

_"I have the RDX 800i & it's worked ok for me for years. The cross bar on mine is bent upwards in the middle, although I can't say whether that's how it was when I bought it. As you say, the bag sticks up into the cage when it's empty, but as it fills with chippings the bag drops down. I give it a shake, or a kick, after I've switched it off, & any chippings stuck in the top drop down into the bag. The bag fastening strap is fiddly but you get used to it.
Worth persevering with in my opinion."
_
It's still going strong but I have now incorporated a cyclone system from Cyclone Central which I can thoroughly recommend.

Philm


----------



## skipdiver (5 Dec 2015)

Thanks Phil. It does work ok once it's going but when it sucks the bag so hard that the bag pops, then it's bl**dy annoying, especially as the bags are pain to fit with a bottle of water in them.

I'll have a look at Cyclone Central thanks.


----------

